

A New World Order for High-Growth Firms - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/03/24/a-new-world-order-for-high-growth-firms/

======
mildweed
I have talked with Bo Fishback (VP of entrepreneurship) about this program
briefly, and he certainly knows what's up. Kauffman Labs is going to be a
mover and a shaker in our arenas. Technically this is old news, Kauffman Labs
was announced in January, but Ken's gives a pleasant non-press-release write-
up of the program.

